# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Mesazh per ekstremistet fetare!

## prizrenasi_30

Kam nje mesazh per ekstremistet e ndryshem fetare qe po mundohen te shkaktojne perçarje dhe qe po mundohen te i ndryshojne traditat tona:

Ne ditet e sotme ne radhe te pare eshte çeshtja kombetare dhe zhvillimi ekonomik i tokave qe na i kane lene trashegimi stergjysherit tane.
Kurse fete na i kane sjelle dhe na i kane imponuar sherbetoret e Vatikanit apo Mekes te cilet me shume mendojne per vete sesa per ne. 
P.sh. secila fe i ka qendrat e veta kryesore ne vendet nga ku ka filluar (Katolicizmi ne Jerusalem kurse Islami ne Meke) dhe keto vende perfitojne ekonomikisht nga besimtaret qe i vizitojne. 
Pra, keto vende i kane shenjteruar vendet qe jane ne toke kurse Zoti eshte ne qiell.
Ne jetojme ne kontinentin Evropian dhe duhet ta rregullojme jeten sipas ligjeve dhe traditave tona e jo sipas ligjeve fetare.
Kush deshiron qe te jetoje sipas ligjeve fetare le te emigroje ne Vatikan ose Arabi Saudite e mos te mundohen kot te na e prishin rendin ne trojet tona apo te na imponojne rregulla se si duhet te dukemi apo si duhet te jetojme!

----------


## Marduk

Pajtona une me ty 100%.

----------


## bindi

Ke te drejte prizreni ,perandorit pa dallim,ndaj neve kane bere shume mekate,ndersa fete dhe doktrinat fetare i kane perdore si instrumente per te na pushtuar,vete fakti qe ne trojet shqiptare egziston nje konglamerrat feshe tregon dhe deshmon katerciprishte faktin se ktej pari kane kaluar shume baloza...

----------


## referi_1

Enveri do të kënaqeshte me këtë propozim...

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Kam nje mesazh per ekstremistet e ndryshem fetare qe po mundohen te shkaktojne perçarje dhe qe po mundohen te i ndryshojne traditat tona:
> 
> Ne ditet e sotme ne radhe te pare eshte çeshtja kombetare dhe zhvillimi ekonomik i tokave qe na i kane lene trashegimi stergjysherit tane.
> Kurse fete na i kane sjelle dhe na i kane imponuar sherbetoret e Vatikanit apo Mekes te cilet me shume mendojne per vete sesa per ne. 
> P.sh. secila fe i ka qendrat e veta kryesore ne vendet nga ku ka filluar (Katolicizmi ne Jerusalem kurse Islami ne Meke) dhe keto vende perfitojne ekonomikisht nga besimtaret qe i vizitojne. 
> Pra, keto vende i kane shenjteruar vendet qe jane ne toke kurse Zoti eshte ne qiell.
> Ne jetojme ne kontinentin Evropian dhe duhet ta rregullojme jeten sipas ligjeve dhe traditave tona e jo sipas ligjeve fetare.
> Kush deshiron qe te jetoje sipas ligjeve fetare le te emigroje ne Vatikan ose Arabi Saudite e mos te mundohen kot te na e prishin rendin ne trojet tona apo te na imponojne rregulla se si duhet te dukemi apo si duhet te jetojme!


True.....................


refer ma mir Enverin ( SHQIPTAR ) i joni se, gabelet hashkaloarab  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Enveri do të kënaqeshte me këtë propozim...


Shqiptaret nga Kosova shkuan Ne viziten Turistike ''Haxhi'' afer 800 veta koshtoje e tyre eshte 3'200'000  ja dhuruan arabis dhe mbretit te saj,Po pse keta pelegrin nuk shiquan se ne cilen gjendje i kane Varret e te parve te tyre ne gjendje te mjerushme nuk e dine se ku e ka varri gjyshi apo baballaret e vet .Per ti njoftur myslimanet se kush jane dhe cili eshte respekti ndaj te vdekurve shkoni dhe vizitoni varret e tyre dhe shiqoni ne cilen gjendje jane ato

----------


## Trolexi

pajtohna 1000%

----------


## mesia4ever

> Shqiptaret nga Kosova shkuan Ne viziten Turistike ''Haxhi'' afer 800 veta koshtoje e tyre eshte 3'200'000  ja dhuruan arabis dhe mbretit te saj,Po pse keta pelegrin nuk shiquan se ne cilen gjendje i kane Varret e te parve te tyre ne gjendje te mjerushme nuk e dine se ku e ka varri gjyshi apo baballaret e vet .Per ti njoftur myslimanet se kush jane dhe cili eshte respekti ndaj te vdekurve shkoni dhe vizitoni varret e tyre dhe shiqoni ne cilen gjendje jane ato


Edhe 700 miliarde euro me i harxhu ne haxh , mekatet nuk te falen ashtu duke gjuajtur djallin me gure ne Meke. Po injoranca e ben te veten. Zoti eshte i madh, allahu shume, teper i vogel.

----------


## Disa

Pajtohem....... me ty,qe duhet ndjekur traditat tona shqiptare,por me thuaj dicka,ku pi shefe ti traditat arabe ose vatikane ne Kosove?

----------


## ximi_abedini

lene haxhin ju ketu jemi tu fol per ekstremista 

qka mendoni per ekstremista e jo per vizitor qe vizitojn vendet e shenjta sepse ata sjan eksteremist

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Edhe 700 miliarde euro me i harxhu ne haxh , mekatet nuk te falen ashtu duke gjuajtur djallin me gure ne Meke. Po injoranca e ben te veten. Zoti eshte i madh, allahu shume, teper i vogel.


 :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> Pajtohem....... me ty,qe duhet ndjekur traditat tona shqiptare,por me thuaj dicka,ku pi shefe ti traditat arabe ose vatikane ne Kosove?


A pak po te duken ty keto a?

- thirrja e ezanit 5 here ne dite, 
- agjerimi 1 muaj ne vit, 
- festimi i bajramit, 
- leshimi i mjekrres,
- shkurtimi i pantallonave, etj.

kurse te krishteret i festojne:
- pashket, 
- krishtlindjet, etj. 

Ka menyra te tjera per ta fituar meshiren dhe shperblimin e Zotit, sic jane: 

respektimi i te gjitha krijesave te tij, dashuria ndaj familjes dhe atdheut, kryerja e veprave humane, etj. 

kurse perkulja me balle ne toke, agjerimi, berja e kryqit, etj. jane vetem paragjykime se Zoti t'i fal mekatet, respektivisht mashtrime te Çifuteve sepse une i konsideroj edhe Krishterizmin edhe Islamin si doktrina te modifikuara te Çifuteve!

----------


## prenceedi

> A pak po te duken ty keto a?
> 
> - thirrja e ezanit 5 here ne dite, 
> - agjerimi 1 muaj ne vit, 
> - festimi i bajramit, 
> - leshimi i mjekrres,
> - shkurtimi i pantallonave, etj.
> 
> kurse te krishteret i festojne:
> ...


Deri para ketij postimi e kishe mire............ketu e prishe.
Te gjitha festat fetare ose jo fetare njesoj jane dhe duhet te festohen se ne fund te fundit per kete edhe jane percaktuar. Nuk jane te detyrueshme kush te doje le ti festoje.
Te agjerosh per ramazan apo per kreshme nuk shoh ndonje arsye perse nuk duhet bere.
Ndersa te shkosh e te japesh kursimet e tua, e te lesh femijet e tu ne pik te hallit per tu ngritur objekte kulti perrallore atehere po qe nuk e shoh te drejte.
Te ndjekesh "moden" arabe edhe kete nuk e shoh te drejte.
Te lesh mjekerr e te qelbesh ere 10 m larg edhe kete nuk e shoh te drejte.
Dhe ajo qe me bezdis me teper eshte vendosja e megafoneve ne kisha apo xhamia ne oren e faljes.
Gje me acaruese nuk ka.Dhe besoj se shteti duhet te nderhyje per kete problem.
Le te pellasin sa te duan brenda objekteve fetare por jo te me vene megafonet sa here qe tu "ngrehet".

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Prenceedi ti ke thene: 




> Te agjerosh per ramazan apo per kreshme nuk shoh ndonje arsye perse nuk duhet bere.


Une ty po te them: ma jep ti mu nje arsye pse duhet te agjeroj une ramazanin!

Pastaj ne Kosove per shembull te kritikojne nese nuk agjeron ramazan dhe ta bejne per hajer bajramin deshe apo nuk deshe ti.

Domethene ne njefare menyre mundohen te ta imponojne fene apo besimin e tyre dhe kjo eshte shkelje e te drejtave te njeriut dhe une absolutisht nuk pajtohem me kete!

----------


## BEHARI

> A pak po te duken ty keto a?
> 
> - thirrja e ezanit 5 here ne dite,


juve keni
Cuarjen e meshes dhe tundjen e kumonave neper kisha kohe e pa kohe!!





> A pak po te duken ty keto a?
> - agjerimi 1 muaj ne vit,


juve keni
krezhmet apo sic i quajn ndryshe te lidhnat!!





> A pak po te duken ty keto a?
> - festimi i bajramit!


me festimin e krishtlindjeve apo pashkve!!





> A pak po te duken ty keto a?
> - leshimi i mjekrres,
> !


a mos valle keto mjekrat e besimtarve shqiptar musliman ,te krijokan ty me shum alergji se mjekrat e atyre ortodokseve serb ne kosove te cilet  kalojne nen hundet tuja cdo dite!!? 




> A pak po te duken ty keto a?
> shkurtimi i pantallonave,


nuk besoj se shkurtimi i pantallonave nga besimtaret mysliman (meshkuj)krijon ndonje pengese apo shqetsim per pulikun ne pergjithsi!!
juve po nxirrni femrat ne minifunde madje me kerthicen jashte sa qe shpesh here edhe femijet adulishent frigohen kur i shikojne!!

----------


## f.Tahiri

> juve keni
> Cuarjen e meshes dhe tundjen e kumonave neper kisha kohe e pa kohe!!
> 
> 
> 
> juve keni
> krezhmet apo sic i quajn ndryshe te lidhnat!!
> 
> 
> ...


*O vllau jem sinqerisht pot them, mos u lodh me kta se si ju tregove si sju tregove ai do ta qyr veq mendimin e vet.. nuk e qyr a e ka mir apo keq..t'pershendes e sa per koment qe ke shkruar. hallall te qoft.*

----------


## prizrenasi_30

> juve keni
> Cuarjen e meshes dhe tundjen e kumonave neper kisha kohe e pa kohe!!
> 
> 
> 
> juve keni
> krezhmet apo sic i quajn ndryshe te lidhnat!!
> 
> 
> ...


o ti shok po te tregoj se pari qe une nuk jam katolik. 

edhe mu me pengojne kembanat e kishes por edhe ezani me pengon shum.

kurse sa i perket zbulimit te trupit te femrave kjo ka edhe anet pozitive por ju mendoni vetem ne gjerat negative.

p.sh. tani meshkujt mund te ja shohin trupin femrave dhe te vendosin cilen ta marrin per grua, kurse ne rast se femra eshte e mbuluar, ajo mund te kete nje trup te dobet apo me te meta dhe partneri i saj i ardhshem nuk e ka idene se si do te duket kur te ja heq rrobat.

----------


## BEHARI

> o ti shok po te tregoj se pari qe une nuk jam katolik. 
> 
> edhe mu me pengojne kembanat e kishes por edhe ezani me pengon shum.
> 
> kurse sa i perket zbulimit te trupit te femrave kjo ka edhe anet pozitive por ju mendoni vetem ne gjerat negative.
> 
> p.sh. tani meshkujt mund te ja shohin trupin femrave dhe te vendosin cilen ta marrin per grua, kurse ne rast se femra eshte e mbuluar, ajo mund te kete nje trup te dobet apo me te meta dhe partneri i saj i ardhshem nuk e ka idene se si do te duket kur te ja heq rrobat.


eheee tani na ke mbushur mendjen!!
vetem Nje here ja pa dhija deles,dhe pas asaj delja u ndergjegjsua qe te mbante bishtin ulur pergjithmone tuj ken kafshe!!!
kurse preferenca jote qenka qe te gjesh nje femer lakuriqe per Grua!!!hajde hajde prizrenasi!!!

----------


## Ndoshta

> A pak po te duken ty keto a?
> 
> - thirrja e ezanit 5 here ne dite, 
> - agjerimi 1 muaj ne vit, 
> - festimi i bajramit, 
> - leshimi i mjekrres,
> - shkurtimi i pantallonave, etj.
> 
> kurse te krishteret i festojne:
> ...


Total Out

Shkrim ma pa lidhje kurr jeta jem skom lexu.
Hmmm Keta qe ja dojn vendit ton te miren keshtu duhet mar shembull qe ti PERGOJOJM dhe te BEJM PERQARJE !





> respektimi i te gjitha krijesave te tij, dashuria ndaj familjes dhe atdheut, kryerja e veprave humane, etj.


Rregulloje mese pari veten tani kqyri punt e huaja se ti mas pari nuk je tu i respektu njerzit e tjer je duke i fyer.

E cfar shqiptari mund te thojm ty ? Ti nuk ke gjak shqiptari hiq ne vena garant ndonje skllav ose i perzier sepse Shqiptari i VERTET i kqyr punt e veta dhe nuk PERGOJON as nuk shpif e as nuk krijon PErqarje 

Por ju jeni shembulli ma i mire qe jeni monstrumi me i keq qe duhet larguar sa me larg sepse ju fshiheni pas EMRIT " PATRIOT " qe ne fakt ska as 1 pik patriotizmi te ju vetem fshiheni pas asaj fjale dhe nuk jeni kerkund.

VERTET TURP TURP PER TY SE CFAR KE SHKRUAR TURP ME VJEN TE SHOH 
MOS BEN KSI GJERA SEPSE BEHESH OBJEK TALLJE.

----------


## prenceedi

> Prenceedi ti ke thene: 
> 
> 
> 
> Une ty po te them: ma jep ti mu nje arsye pse duhet te agjeroj une ramazanin!


Ene una po te thomi tyna qe duhet me mesu te respektosh te tjeret dhe besimin e tyre
Askush nuk te detyron te mbash ramazan apo kreshme     :perqeshje:

----------

